# Smoking tea...



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

So my roommate told me about an interesting story the other night. He said when he was out and about, one of his friends busted open a teabag and poured the contents into a pipe. He was then able to light it up and smoke it, saying it resembled the exact taste of tea (surprise right?).

Anyways, this isn't really "tobacco" but at the same time, it's just as much "pipe" as this forum calls for so i just wanted to see if any of y'all had an opinion on this phenomenon.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Interesting concept, it is a dried leaf !

Were there any other benifits to this other than the taste ?

Not that I'd ever try it with any of my aged puerh teas, they cost too much to waste.

Tom


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I have yet to try it, i'm just going by what my roommate said. However, i'd look into putting say a pinch of the tea leaf in a blend that i would like to sweeten (imagine Boswell's Sweet Tea w/ MORE TEA!). I'm actually anxious to give it a shot, thought i dunno if it will be straight or blended w/ something else.

As far as benefits go, it might not cause cancer 

Besides an aromatic, would it blend well with anything else?


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

my opinion is if it can be smoked, it already has been before, and there's probably a reason why tea smoking never became popular.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Uh, I think there's enough great tobacco out there that I don't have to start putting random crap in my pipe and smoke it.

WWhermit


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

This is soooooooooooooooo weird! I was just 
going to try a glass of hot cigar tea.



Vrbas said:


> Besides an aromatic, would it blend well with anything else?


A sliver of lemon and a teaspoon of honey?

:r:r:r

I crack me up.


----------



## brado (May 9, 2006)

I was in my local B&M, and one of the bulks in a jar was very light colored. And when I opened the lid to smell it, it smelled A LOT like tea! Hmmm......


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Did some reading on the net about it. Seems most of the information was from and about people looking for something to smoke besides weed. Also there were some studies that said nicotene and something in the tea woudl interact and cause extreme nausea and sometimes death.......this isnt a medical site to my knowledge, so take it with a grain of salt. 

If I wanted to smoke something that tasted like tea.....I would grab an Acid cigar.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Smoking sweet tea................... hmmmmm. How many lumps would you like with that, tree or four?


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Since i've taken so much flak from even touching on the subject of smoking tea :tg:tg:tg.... maybe i'll back down on an interesting blending alternative.

Pinecones are next on my list p


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Its really not that interesting. When I was a teenager I tried smoking it as a cigarette alternative. It kind of tasted like it smells, wouldn't hold a cherry, sparked every time I lit it and kept me wide awake until about 4am. I never smoked it again.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I prefer to freebase caffeine....


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

*Amazing feat of stupidity #54: the tobaccoccino*

http://people.ambrosiasw.com/~andrew/tobaccoccino/


----------



## brado (May 9, 2006)

wow...that is a determined, yet stupid, man. wow...p


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Is that guy stupid or what:hn


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

There's a line in a Shooter Jennings song, Old Friend: "I blew in on Tuesday and shook off my blues day and glady indulged in some tea"

If Shooter smokes tea it must be some good stuff :tu

*Waylon Forever*_*!*_


----------



## Bent Stem (Nov 10, 2008)

I recall a verse in an old G&R tune about smoking tea, too. :w


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I'll settle this once and for all and smoke some tea. Give me a day to run the experiment.


----------



## Bent Stem (Nov 10, 2008)

Cheeto said:


> I'll settle this once and for all and smoke some tea. Give me a day to run the experiment.


I guess if we don't hear back from you we should assume it didn't go well?


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Ok I tried it. No need to call the paramedics. In fact, I liked it. My tea of choice was Republic of Tea Wild Blueberry.










It's a black tea with what looks like blueberry flowers. I figured it would offer a nice blueberry smoke, and it really did

Tea lights easily, smokes quickly, and leaves you with a very pleasant aftertaste. In fact I would say this tea has better smoking characteristics than most aromatics I've tried. It has a strong simple flavor of blueberry and smoke.

I'm not going to scour the internet for tins of smoking tea, but it was ok. 
That is until I lit up a bowl of Christmas Cheer 2006 right after. Now there's some stuff meant to be smoked p


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

The verdict my friends. Make fun of Vrbas will you


----------

